# Simracing / Gaming PC



## MrBananashot (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo Forum,

ich wende mich an Euch, weil ich von dem Thema PC und PC Zusammenstellung-bau nun wirklich keine Ahnung habe. Als ahrelanger Konsolenspieler ist es mit nun 40 Jahren höchste Zeit auf einen PC umzusteigen.
Ich möchte den PC ausschließlich für Simracing benutzen (Iracing / Assetto Corsa Competizione / Project Cars 2)
Ich kann mir natürlich die Systemanforderungen (siehe unten) anschauen, weiß aber dennoch nicht welche Komponenten miteinander harmonieren bzw. wodrauf besonders Wert zu legen ist beim Simracing. Welche Kühlung, Netzteilleistung etc.
Ihr merkt, hier kennt sich einer garnicht aus 
Der PC soll mit einem Triple Monitor Setup betrieben werden. Ein Laufwerk/Brenner ist nicht nötig.
Es soll kein Rechner der absoluten Spitzenklasse werden, aber dennoch für die nahe Zukunft gewappnet sein.
Gibt es hier fertige PC`s die geeignet sind? Oder bauen lassen?
Für Eure Mithilfe an diesem Thema danke ich im Voraus.

Gruß

Oliver


Mindestanforderungen für Iracing:

    Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10
    64-bit Windows
    Intel Core i3, i5, i7 or better or AMD Bulldozer or better
    8 GB of RAM
    NVidia GeForce 2xx series or better, 1GB+ dedicated video memory, AMD 5xxx series or better, 1GB+ dedicated video memory or better
    Integrated Intel HD Graphics 4200+ or better, with 8GB of system RAM
    10 GB of free disk space

Mindestanforderungen Project Cars 2

•	CPU: 3.5 GHz Intel Core i7 3700, 4.0 GHz AMD FX-8350
•	CPU SPEED: Info
•	RAM: 8 GB
•	OS: Windows 10 (+ specific versions of 7)
•	VIDEO CARD: GTX680 or equivalent
•	SOUND CARD: DirectX compatible sound card
•	FREE DISK SPACE: 50 GB

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen Project Cars 2

•	CPU: Intel i7 6700k
•	CPU SPEED: Info
•	RAM: 16 GB
•	OS: Windows 10
•	VIDEO CARD: NVidia GTX 1080 or AMD Radeon RX480
•	SOUND CARD: DirectX compatible sound card
•	FREE DISK SPACE: 50 GB


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

Hast du schon einen Monitor dafür oder soll er am TV angeschlossen werden?  Und wenn Monitor vorhanden welche Auflösung?

Und schlußendlich wie viel Geld möchtest du investieren?  Von 500 -1500 Euro ist da alles möglich. Für ein gutes Ergebnis abhängig vom Monitor sollte man aber schon etwa 800-900 Euro rechnen.


----------



## MrBananashot (25. Juli 2018)

Hi,
ein Monitor ist vorhanden, Samsung 32 Zoll 4 k. Der wird aber wohl für das triple Setup nicht verwendet werden, bleibt dann an der XBox One X. 
Denke für eine 4k Auflösung (PC) wird die Grafikkarte zu teuer sein.?. Werden dann wohl Full HD eventuell WQHD Monitore.
Ich rechne schon mit 1000 - 1200 € Anschaffungspreis (nur PC), da ich den Rechner ein paar Jahre nutzen möchte ohne weitere Investionen tätigen zu müssen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Anmerkungen: 

Habe das Budget voll ausgeschöpt aber dafür eine CPU mit Übertaktpotenzial. 
Günstigen geht es wenn man folgendes ändert:
Intel Core i5-8400, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed ab €' '171,16 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Z370P D3 ab €' '94,61 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab €' '25,45 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

minus 143 Euro.

Das gwählte Gehäuse ist obere Mittelklasse hat aber keinen Laufwerksschacht. Wenn du eins brauchen solltest ginge extern oder eine Änderung des Gehäuses mit Schacht.

Festplatte habe ich erst mal nur eine SSD genommen. Solltest du mehr Platz brauchen ist eine HDD mit 1 TB oder 2 TB für 40 Euro bzw 60 Euro schnell nachgekauft.


----------



## MrBananashot (25. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühen. Deine Infos sind mehr als ich erwartet habe. Dann kann es ja losgehen


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

Na dann viel Spaß- Feedback gerne gesehen oder natürlich wenn du weitere Hilfe benötigst einfach melden. Die Threads hier bleiben auf.


----------



## Kaspar (25. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit,

Ich klink mich hier mal ein, ich habe aktuell das selbe anliegen und zwar wechsel ich von der Konsole auf den PC.
Vor einigen Jahren war ich schon im Sim-Racing am PC aktiv (6-7Jahre her) und nun möchte ich endlich wieder fahren, konsole ist einfach nicht das selbe.
Nur weiß ich nicht was die Aktuellen Spiele vordern bzw. ist ja immer das eine was der Entwickler sagt und das andere sind ja erfahrungswerte welche meist mehr wert sind.

In den letzten Tagen und Wochen habe ich mich erst einmal auf den Aktuellen Stand gebracht was so an Hardware am markt ist und was, was kostet.
Nun ich brauche alles neu außer einem Lenkrad, das habe ich.

Jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe, ich Möchte Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 und Forza Motorsport auf dem Rechner Spielen.
Außerdem sollte er relativ zukunftssicher sein so das ich nicht beim nächsten Release direkt in Panik ausbreche ob ich denn die Sim überhaupt noch fahren kann.


Fleißig war ich auch schon ein Wenig und habe mal etwas zusammen gestellt wo ich denke das es ein paar Tage reichen sollte.

-CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K 6x3,70 Ghz
-CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240
-Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6
-RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2133 CL 13
-Grafikkarte: KFA² Geforce GTX 1070 Ti 8GB
-Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 80+ Silber
-SSD: Crucial MX 500 - 500GB (2,5" oder M.2)
-HDD: 3TB Seagate Barracuda
-Gehäuse: Fractal Design Focus G
-Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PLPS

Außerdem brauche ich noch folgendes:
-Headset: ??? Brauchbare Empfehlungen um die 20-30€
-Lautsprecher: Edifier Studio R1280t (Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen bis 90/100€?)
-Tastatur/Maus: Cooler Master Devastor 3 RGB (Günstiges Set im Bereich des Sim-Racing auch zu vernachlässigen)
-Monitor: 31,5" AOC Q3279VWF (Immerhin WQHD 2560x1440)

Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? z.B. weniger RAM aber dafür eine Besser Grafikkarte oder Ähnliches?
Für alles zusammen möchte ich maximal 2000€ ausgeben.


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und ich freue mich auch eure Antworten.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

Wir helfen gerne aber mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf. Das wird unübersichtlich bei unterschiedlichen Zusammenstellungen. Wenn der ursprüngliche TE noch was wissen möchte blickt man irgendwann nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Kaspar (25. Juli 2018)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Wir helfen gerne aber mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf. Das wird unübersichtlich bei unterschiedlichen Zusammenstellungen. Wenn der ursprüngliche TE noch was wissen möchte blickt man irgendwann nicht mehr durch.


Alles klar, dann mach ich schnell nen neun Thread auf.


Gesendet von meinem VKY-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrBananashot (25. Juli 2018)

Habe da nochmal eine kurze Nachfrage, bezüglich AMD Chip bzw. Grafikkarte. Mein jetziger Monitor hat die Freesync Technologie, die Preise für diese Art von Monitoren sind auch günstiger als G-Sync, daher überlege ich eine gleichwertige AMD Grafikkarte zu verbauen. Ist dieses ratsam? Muss ich dann ebenfalls einen anderen  Prozessor bzw. Motherboard nehmen, oder kann die oben aufgeführte Zusammenstellung bleiben?
Gruß


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

Ja die Preisunterschiede sind schon hefitg zwischen Free Sync und G Sync. Man könnte eine Vega 56 nehmen die aber nicht ganz die Leistung einer GTX1070 haben aber teurer sind und etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen. Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €' '548,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  Freesync ist zwar nett aber nicht notwendig. Wäre die Vega 100 Euro günstiger aber so.


----------



## MrBananashot (25. Juli 2018)

Ok, danke. Dir noch einen schönen Abend.


----------

